# BH Cosmetics or Coastal Scents?? Im confused!



## Amarah (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

So in the mail today I recieved my bh cosmetics 88 matte color palette only to find that it was IDENTICAL to the coastal scents 88 matte color palette I ALREADY HAVE!! The only thing that was different was the packaging, one was matte finish and the other was glossy. I am soooo disappointed! If I knew they were the same I could have purchased a different palette I dont have. Not to mention the postage I paid to Australia. Not happy!

Does anyone know wether they are the same company or do they just happen to promote identical products??!! This will help me not to purchase the same products from the two different companies in future! 

Im trying to post pictures but its not working!


----------



## satojoko (Aug 30, 2012)

I believe they're all made in bulk by the same company in China which private labels for various companies. You can see lots of palettes like this all over eBay as well, some labeled, some just generic. If you want to avoid duplicate palettes, take notice of how many shadows are in palettes and their dimensions. It's very likely that if those two things are alike, they're exactly the same product-wise with just a different company name on them. Just choose the cheaper option to save yourself some money.


----------



## Amarah (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you so much Satojoko!

I was actually looking on ebay and I did notice that there were heaps of non branded palettes, concealers, lipstick palettes and lots more products that are exactly the same as these companies! And cheaper with free postage!!!

Wow I can easily stick my name on there and start a business lol


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 31, 2012)

Coastal Scents used to purchase premade palettes from China a few years ago but now have their own production department. Please read this thread for information.

I don't recommend eBay for cosmetics. I know a lot of people do but purchasing items from eBay definitely puts you at high risk for fakes. Many of these items (branded/unbranded) are made in other countries and some of them do not follow our FDA guidelines for safety and/or participate in animal cruelty which I know a lot of us are against.


----------



## apriwolf (Sep 1, 2012)

I noticed the same thing I bought the Original 88 for CS and when I was looking at the BH palette it was identical. Kinda a bummer but when you buy from the actual website at least you know that you are getting what you paid for minus the possiblity that people used it or rubbed it along a toilet seat before selling it. Trust, I have heard horror stories about ebay makeup.


----------



## satojoko (Sep 1, 2012)

Glad to know they've finally stopped doing this as it has always made me question anything I bought from them. It sounds like the original poster got her 88 palette from Coastal Scents before they began their own production.


----------



## helloall (Dec 9, 2012)

I am sorry to say but coastal scents still gets there palettes from china. They do not have there own production line.


----------



## Melissa1984 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've seen these same palettes on aliexpress.


----------

